# Những điều mà một ông bố nên làm khi chào đón thiên thần của mình



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (16/1/19)

Con chào đời là điều tuyệt diệu với cả bố và mẹ, nhưng nó thường khiến các bố lúng túng. Dưới đây là những điều mà ông bố tốt nên làm để chào đón con yêu.





​
*Làm quen với con*
Nếu như mẹ gắn kết liên tục với con trong suốt 9 tháng thai kỳ, thì bố phải đợi đến lúc bé chào đời mới chính thức được tiếp xúc với con. Do đó, khó có thể tránh khỏi cảm giác gượng gạo, lạ lẫm và lúng túng. Vì thế, việc đầu tiên là bố cần làm quen với con yêu của mình. Hãy bắt đầu bằng việc bế con nhẹ nhàng và ngắm nhìn con thật lâu. Chỉ vài động tác đơn giản ấy thôi cũng đủ để tình yêu nảy sinh giữa hai bố con như bản năng tất yếu. Dù ngay lúc ấy, con chưa thể nhìn rõ, nhưng dần dần bé sẽ nhận ra giọng nói, khuôn mặt và sự thân quen của bố.
Làm quen với con là việc đầu tiên bố cần làm.

*“Tập” thức giấc giữa đêm*
Một ông bố tốt sẽ tập thức giữa đêm để giúp mẹ pha sữa, bố thay tã cho con hay vỗ về lúc con quấy khóc. Bởi con đâu phải do một mình mẹ sinh ra, con là sự kết tinh của cả bố và mẹ. Do đó, việc chăm con cũng cần bố chia sẻ. Điều đó không chỉ làm tăng thêm tình cảm cha con, mà còn khiến mẹ cảm động lắm đấy.

*Chú ý đến cảm xúc của con*
Chắc hẳn chẳng ông bố nào muốn nhìn thấy con mình khóc, vì điều đó sẽ khiến bố lúng túng và không biết phải làm sao. Nhưng khóc là điều hiển nhiên ở bé, bởi đó là cách duy nhất để con biểu đạt sự khó chịu của mình. Vì thế, bố hãy học cách nhận biết những cảm xúc của con. Nếu thấy bé khóc, hãy kiểm tra các dấu hiệu trên người con. Có thể trẻ khóc vì tã bỉm ướt, quần áo quấn quá chặt, bị ốm sốt, đói bụng hay nằm quá lâu. Nếu vẫn không tìm ra nguyên nhân, hãy tìm sự giúp đỡ của mẹ hoặc đưa bé đến bệnh viện.

*Kỷ niệm ngày sinh của con*
Sau một vài tuần, sức khỏe của bà xã đã ổn định và em bé khỏe mạnh, bố nên tổ chức một bữa tiệc nho nhỏ để chào đón thiên thần của mình ra đời. Đó cũng là việc làm để thay lời cảm ơn tới vợ, người đã giúp mình được làm bố.

*Giúp bà xã chăm con*
Chăm con là trách nhiệm chung của cả bố và mẹ. Do đó, một ông bố tốt sẽ biết giúp đỡ vợ trong việc chăm sóc con. Điều này còn thể hiện tình yêu mà bố dành cho đứa con của yêu của mình. Bố hãy giúp vợ làm những công việc nhỏ nhặt nhất như pha sữa cho con, trông con và thức đêm cùng vợ khi con quấy khóc.

_



_
_Một người bố tốt sẽ giúp bà xã chăm con_​
*Thể hiện niềm vui và tự hào khi được làm bố*
Đừng giấu niềm hạnh phúc này nhé. Hãy loan tin cho những người trong gia đình, bạn bè và hàng xóm. Họ sẽ gửi những lời chúc mừng đến bạn và bạn sẽ cảm nhận được tình cha con lớn lao hơn bao giờ hết.

*Đừng quên chăm sóc bản thân mình*
Mặc dù không trực tiếp sinh em bé, nhưng những thay đổi đột ngột trong cuộc sống, cùng những cảm xúc mới lạ, vừa vui mừng vừa áp lực có thể khiến bố stress. Do đó, ngoài việc dành nhiều thời gian cho mẹ và em bé, bố cũng cần chăm sóc bản thân và cân bằng cuộc sống của mình để không bị suy nhược. Trong đó, việc tập thể dục và đảm bảo chế độ dinh dưỡng tốt là 2 việc quan trọng nhất mà các ông bố không nên bỏ qua.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu Dầu Tràm Con Yêu
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos


----------

